# Stihl MS 261 vs Husky 246 XP (small trees in Norway ;()



## OlaStihl (Dec 8, 2010)

*Stihl MS 261 vs Husky 346 XP (small trees in Norway ;()*

Hi!

I recently started my own buisness and need to buy a saw or two
I'm a subcontractor, doing treefalling/brushcutting near powerlines.

I've tried both the MS 261 and 346 XP, both are actually great saws.

Which one is most durable?

Pros/cons?


Thanks


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

Poulan alot cheaper and better saw for the money and outsells husqy and stihl put together.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, there never was a 246xp - I guess you meant to say 346xp.

The were a 246 some time back, but it wasn't an xp.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> Poulan alot cheaper and better saw for the money and outsells husqy and stihl put together.



Wild Thing with a 9 3/4" bar and safety chain :deadhorse:


BTW welcome to the site


----------



## OlaStihl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks

Heh, 13" bar actually

I meant 346. All those damn numbers!:s


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

The 346xp obviously is the best-handling and most ergonomic option, and will have enough power.

Imo, the standard 13" set-up with H30/95VP chain is far from ideal on a saw that strong though. I mostly use a 16" with H21/21LP, and it will take more if you need it. On the flip side, chisel chain may not be ideal for what you are going to do - the semi-chisel option is H25/21BP.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shindaiwa 488 would out perform it in any way but it is your money.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> Shindaiwa 488 would out perform it in any way but it is your money.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: No, it definately will not, not even close to!

An "optimistic" spec sheet never makes a great saw by itself.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: No, it definately will not, not even close to!
> 
> An "optimistic" spec sheet never makes a great saw by itself.



I run one, I HATE husky', they are the enemy to any rancher that has used one.


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, can't comment on the ms261, but i have a ms260 and a 346xp ne. I prefer the 260, but everyone raves about the 346. I have just invested in a 357xp, and it is an absolute dream to use!  

Good luck matey, keep us informed on your decision. 

:chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> I run one, I HATE husky', they are the enemy to any rancher that has used one.



What you are doing, is messing up a thread by a new member with BS posts! :angry2::censored:


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

Husky's do make good book ends and paper weights if you don't crack the plastic, I have kids and sometimes they knock them off and plastic goes everwhere,but what do you do?


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

You should run them and look at them and see what is best for you I am not brand loyal to anything, I like to see what is best for me because I am going to use it.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 8, 2010)

You won't go wrong with either one! Look around and find a dealer that gives you the best support and customer service and go from there. Hold both, see what feels best to you.
The 346 is time tested, the 261 is not. BUT, the 261 has excellent reviews thus far- and worth a hard look. I love mine!


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> Husky's do make good book ends and paper weights if you don't crack the plastic, I have kids and sometimes they knock them off and plastic goes everwhere,but what do you do?



In my limited experience, the stihl plastics feel sturdier, but the huskies feel like the better saw over all. And that is coming from someone that *loves* his 260! Maybe the newer stihls are different though?!


----------



## Farmertim (Dec 8, 2010)

Obviously the durability question cannot really be answered concerning the 261, but there is no reason to think that it would not hold up well. I obviously have not run one, but information here on AS shows them to be really strong saws. For what you are doing I cannot see any disadvantage to the 346xp, other than maybe fuel consumption. They are a dream to handle and use for extended periods of time. Good luck.

Tim


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2010)

They're both great saws. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> Husky's do make good book ends and paper weights if you don't crack the plastic, I have kids and sometimes they knock them off and plastic goes everwhere,but what do you do?



Why all the negative vibes?? The fate of the ms261 has not yet been determined by the market as few have actually run one of these things. Lots of posts about the virtues of the 346xp. Currently I can get a 346xp with an 18” bar for about $440 greenbacks. As near as I can tell, the msrp on the ms260pro is $529 and the new ms261 is around $549. You don’t need a bell curve to tell analyze which of them numbers I believe is going to be the right one for me. You needs may differ.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> Obviously the durability question cannot really be answered concerning the 261, but there is no reason to think that it would not hold up well. I obviously have not run one, but information here on AS shows them to be really strong saws. *For what you are doing I cannot see any disadvantage to the 346xp, other than maybe fuel consumption. They are a dream to handle and use for extended periods of time*. Good luck.
> 
> Tim



Exactly, it is the perfect saw for his needs! :rockn::rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly, it is the perfect saw for his needs! :rockn::rockn:



As would the a MS261. Both would serve him will. The 261 will have the edge in power and torque, the 346 an edge in handling. But that's splitting hairs.


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

I would also take into consideration the 'new technology' with the strato saws. Not breathing in and coming home smelling the house out with 2 stroke would be a big advantage to me if i was buying new... but i don't have that priviledge, for now i am sticking with second hand cheap good quality saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2010)

minnnt said:


> I would also take into consideration the 'new technology' with the strato saws. Not breathing in and coming home smelling the house out with 2 stroke would be a big advantage to me if i was buying new... but i don't have that priviledge, for now i am sticking with second hand cheap good quality saws.



You're burning the same mix as before, so I don't see that changing.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The 346xp obviously is the best-handling and most ergonomic option, and will have enough power.



LOL, love that last part. Just say the 261 has more power next time.:hmm3grin2orange:

To the OP, hard choice there. I'd lean more towards the 261 as a small do-it-all saw but the 346 is a nice one also.


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You're burning the same mix as before, so I don't see that changing.



So how do strato saws work then if that wouldn't change?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2010)

minnnt said:


> So how do strato saws work then if that wouldn't change?



Though burning a little less of it, they're still burning the same mix.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 8, 2010)

OlaStihl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently started my own buisness and need to buy a saw or two
> I'm a subcontractor, doing treefalling/brushcutting near powerlines.
> ...



First, Welcome to the forum!!

To anwser your question, I think the stihl's are more durable than the husky,
they have a time proven track record. I have a 261 and can say the qualty is that of the 260pro, but to me, even better,
and has better "sideways balance" than the husky..lol

Both the saw's your looking at will serve you well and both are very good choices...enjoy...


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought they burnt the fuel in a different way so it doesn't produce the emissions of say, a 260? Which in turn should reduce the smell? What is the best mix to use then for extra power and one for less smell? Is that even possible? lol. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2010)

minnnt said:


> I thought they burnt the fuel in a different way so it doesn't produce the emissions of say, a 260? Which in turn should reduce the smell? What is the best mix to use then for extra power and one for less smell? Is that even possible? lol. :biggrinbounce2:



Fresh air is used to purge the spent exhaust from the cylinder, but the fuel being burnt is the same. It's just not being purged with unburnt charge. What your smelling is the spent exhaust, and that's not likely to change much. Run Stihl Ultra at 50:1 and cut wood


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> Poulan alot cheaper and better saw for the money and outsells husqy and stihl put together.I run one, I HATE husky', they are the enemy to any rancher that has used one.



1st off poulans sell more because they work for about 2 days then die so ppl throw em away and are forced to buy another one. ive had 4 poulan/craftsman p.o.s. and they have all been savagely beaten and tossed into the scrap pile! 2nd huskys are the only the enemies to the dedicated stihl lover! btw my bets on the 346xp I dont know much of stihl but they are a good dependable saw so.. either way you go your gonna like the saw! and then you will get the inevitable CAD! and have to buy more saws


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> As would the a MS261. Both would serve him will. The 261 will have the edge in power and torque, the 346 an edge in handling. But that's splitting hairs.



I know how what he is going to do is mostly is though, and the power difference is not relevant in this case, handling is much more important!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 8, 2010)

run them both at your dealer if you can and pick the saw you like the most.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats the price difference amongst the two saws in question in Norway?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, love that last part. Just say the 261 has more power next time.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> To the OP, hard choice there. I'd lean more towards the 261 as a small do-it-all saw but the 346 is a nice one also.



_Maybe_ the Stihl is better for cutting cookies on a sawbuck, by a fraction of a second, and maybe not. The wood used in Brads comparisons admitted was inconsistant, and it was just one of each saw model that were compared.

What the OP is going to use the saw for clearly favours the Husky anyway, because of better handling and trigger responce - he does not need what you call a "do it all" saw for that work!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> Whats the price difference amongst the two saws in question in Norway?



I don't even know the price of the MS261, as I am not interested in that model at all!


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I don't even know the price of the MS261, as I am not interested in that model at all!


How much is a 346NE in Norway?


----------



## minnnt (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I don't even know the price of the MS261, as I am not interested in that model at all!



*Like*


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm pretty darn interested in the 261. 

I hav'ent ran one yet but I have ran a 346xp and it was a good saw. It did'nt impress me anymore than a 260 though really. You could tell a power difference but it was'nt nothing to sell the farm over.

From the reviews of people who have ran the 261, it looks to be a great saw. Durability should not be an issue with either saw as they are both proven brands. 
If I we're to buy a 50cc saw today, it would be the 261. It's looks to be well built, has good antivibe, and a great looking filtration setup.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 8, 2010)

*Ms261SB*

I think I am going to purchase the Ms261SB. I like the thought of the computerized balance beam that automatically adjust the sideways balance no matter which way the saw is tilted. I think this would greatly reduce lower back fatigue even though it did increase saw weight by 2 oz. What is everyone else's thoughts on this :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

atvguns said:


> I think I am going to purchase the Ms261SB. I like the thought of the computerized balance beam that automatically adjust the sideways balance no matter which way the saw is tilted. I think this would greatly reduce lower back fatigue even though it did increase saw weight by 2 oz. What is everyone else's thoughts on this :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Please go on.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> How much is a 346NE in Norway?



The last "campaign" price I heard was about 1300 USD - I am pretty sure the MS261 is a bit "cheaper" here, as even the MS361 used to be. Heated versions will be a bit closer in price, but Stihl always was the "cheaper" brand regarding pro saws here.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The last "campaign" price I heard was about 1300 USD - I am pretty sure the MS261 is a bit "cheaper" here, as even the MS361 used to be. Heated versions will be a bit closer in price, but Stihl always was the "cheaper" brand regarding pro saws here.



I going to go to your house and buy you a beer but, it is a really long drive, especially waiting or the ocean to freeze over.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 8, 2010)

If I was doing something with the saw were I had to set it down on the ground many times a day. It would help me make up my mind, the 346
is very bad to lay on it's side and if you are on a grade it can roll down the hill

Call it cutting brush or saplings, but when cutting this stuff that has grown
up very close together and are 2 to 4 inches in dia, 10 to 20 feet tall.
I cut 2 or 3, set saw down and drag them to pile then repeat.
So at times am setting saw down many, many times a day.

May not mean anything to anyone else but I sure don't like setting a saw
down and it rolls over on it's side.



TT


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure the 261 is a good saw, don't know, never seen one. The 346xp has 

been around 11 years. I know which one I'd get


----------



## Slamm (Dec 8, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> If I was doing something with the saw were I had to set it down on the ground many times a day. It would help me make up my mind, the 346
> is very bad to lay on it's side and if you are on a grade it can roll down the hill
> 
> May not mean anything to anyone else but I sure don't like setting a saw
> ...



The price you pay for that "sideways balance", I guess.

Sam


----------



## woodyman (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The 346xp obviously is the best-handling and most ergonomic option, and will have enough power.
> 
> Imo, the standard 13" set-up with H30/95VP chain is far from ideal on a saw that strong though. I mostly use a 16" with H21/21LP, and it will take more if you need it. On the flip side, chisel chain may not be ideal for what you are going to do - the semi-chisel option is H25/21BP.


 How about this 13" set-up on a ported ne346xp with an 8 pin?Its got enough power I think:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

Slamm said:


> The price you pay for that "sideways balance", I guess.
> 
> Sam




Yes, it is a tradeoff for that - and I never could understand why it matters to some!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> I going to go to your house and buy you a beer but, it is a really long drive, especially waiting or the ocean to freeze over.



Yes, I guess that will take some time, with the "Gulf stream" between!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

woodyman said:


> How about this 13" set-up on a ported ne346xp with an 8 pin?Its got enough power I think:hmm3grin2orange:



Fault number one, it is not an xpg!

Also, a bar that short makes no sense to me, despite they are standard here. 
16" and .325 is a perfect fit!


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHEiREC5Ja4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHEiREC5Ja4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 8, 2010)

GA_Boy said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHEiREC5Ja4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHEiREC5Ja4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Yep I believe the husky has a better sound to it, the stihl sounds like a bumble bee.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

No doubt the 346 did better in that video - but we know nothing about the cutting attachments and the state of run- in of the saws.....


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> An "optimistic" spec sheet never makes a great saw by itself.


Had to rep 'ya for that comment. So many people seem to take the specs for granted without using the saw. The 346xp has really taken over the 50cc class in just a few years. I know folks give you a hard time for praising it, but it certainly deserves the praise everyone gives them. I still want to see more of the 261, but the extra weight might be a deal breaker for me. I currently have a 242xp and a 350 that I use quite a bit, and a 346xp could be in the near future for me.

I hate to say I got me an older Echo 3450, converted it to 1/4" pitch and that little bad boy was doing well on some dovetails I was cutting a few days ago...not bad for a 34cc saw. If I get a 346xp I'll be running 1/4" pitch on it also.


----------



## J.W Younger (Dec 8, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Had to rep 'ya for that comment. So many people seem to take the specs for granted without using the saw. The 346xp has really taken over the 50cc class in just a few years. I know folks give you a hard time for praising it, but it certainly deserves the praise everyone gives them. I still want to see more of the 261, but the extra weight might be a deal breaker for me. I currently have a 242xp and a 350 that I use quite a bit, and a 346xp could be in the near future for me.
> 
> I hate to say I got me an older Echo 3450, converted it to 1/4" pitch and that little bad boy was doing well on some dovetails I was cutting a few days ago...not bad for a 34cc saw. If I get a 346xp I'll be running 1/4" pitch on it also.


would you be intrested in selling the 242 or possible trade for a larger Stihl?


----------



## woodyman (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Fault number one, it is not an xpg!
> 
> Also, a bar that short makes no sense to me, despite they are standard here.
> 16" and .325 is a perfect fit!


 Well it must get dam cold where you are to like those xpg's so much and there extra weight:hmm3grin2orange:I did not think I would like the 13" set-up till I used it with the spike ground smooth limbing where you can hardly move the saw without hitting another limb.I also have the 16" set-up in .325


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Well it must get dam cold where you are to like those xpg's so much and there extra weight:hmm3grin2orange:I did not think I would like the 13" set-up till I used it with the spike ground smooth limbing where you can hardly move the saw without hitting another limb.I also have the 16" set-up in .325
> 
> ...



A shorter bar will allways make it more "difficult" to hit another limb with the tip, or to hit the ground when bucking. That is why I used to like my 15" bar on the MS361 for limbing and bucking + that it runs very well with an 8-pin 3/8". With my current health problems, the 346xp fits better though!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> _Maybe_ the Stihl is better for cutting cookies on a sawbuck, by a fraction of a second, and maybe not.!



LOL, same could be said about the 346 vs. the 260. The 260 is lighter and handles better, which one is the better saw now? The one that can cut a cookie 1 second faster(346) or the one that is lighter and handles better(260)?



SawTroll said:


> The wood used in Brads comparisons admitted was inconsistant, and it was just one of each saw model that were compared.



Each person that ran the 261 admitted it had more power, 2 of those are 346 lovers.



SawTroll said:


> What the OP is going to use the saw for clearly favours the Husky anyway, because of better handling and trigger responce - he does not need what you call a "do it all" saw for that work!



How did you come to that conclusion? I'm thinking it came from your bias towards the 346 being the saw God would use. I got a message for ya, the 261 is here and crowned, accept it or not. Hope that the 550 will bring some competition to the table. Just like our favorites the 260, 440, 372xp and 346NE, all good things must end.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 8, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> the 261 is here and crowned....



The last time I got "crowned" I ended up puking lo-mein noodles out my nose in the McDonalds parking lot. I did get to keep the little purple velvet bag though....


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 8, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, same could be said about the 346 vs. the 260. The 260 is lighter and handles better, which one is the better saw now? The one that can cut a cookie 1 second faster(346) or the one that is lighter and handles better(260)?



I have to say, thats a great point and a very true one at that. 

It's funny how that when the tables turn, the haters change thier tunes. Whether it's Husky or Stihl fanboys, there will always be excuses being used to try to convince someone that X saw is better than Y saw.

Truth be told, they are all three great saws (260, 261, 346). The best way to choose one is to go and feel them all out. Dealer support is another reason to choose a certain brand when it comes to these saws mentioned.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, same could be said about the 346 vs. the 260. The 260 is lighter and handles better, which one is the better saw now? The one that can cut a cookie 1 second faster(346) or the one that is lighter and handles better(260)?



Wrong answer, as always - you know perfectly well that the 260 isn't even close, and that the 346xp handles better despite it is a bit heavier (the original 346xp wasn't, but that is history, as is the 260). 
It is a bit odd that the weight was everything to you as far as it was the 260, but when the 261 appeared, the heavier weight suddenly didn't matter at all. 

The weight of the current 346xp is inbetween, but the way it is constructed make it handle much better than both Stihls!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> .....
> How did you come to that conclusion? I'm thinking it came from your bias towards the 346 being the saw God would use. I got a message for ya, the 261 is here and crowned, accept it or not. Hope that the 550 will bring some competition to the table. Just like our favorites the 260, 440, 372xp and 346NE, all good things must end.



If you cared to read the original post, you would know the answer to that - he doesn't need a bucking saw for firewood etc, he needs a saw for a special purpose that is very different from that, where handling is much more important than a second in crosscutting a log - but we don't even really know if that is a general trend....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Wrong answer, as always - you know perfectly well that the 260 isn't even close, and that the 346xp handles better despite it is a bit heavier (the original 346xp wasn't, but that is history, as is the 260).



Should I bring up the last 260 vs. 346 discussion? It was close to a tie, those who prefered the 260 and likewise the 346. I've used both and while the 346 has more power, the 260 makes up for that with it's handling.



SawTroll said:


> It is a bit odd that the weight was everything to you as far as it was the 260, but when the 261 appeared, the heavier weight suddenly didn't matter at all.



Nope, not happy with the 261s weight. However, I said long ago, if more weight was added, it better have the power to back it up. Seems my wish was granted. The lightweight 50cc saws died with the 260 and 346OE. This 261 is showing to be a better replacement for the 361. You remember the 361 right? Light, powerful and a all around great saw.



SawTroll said:


> The weight of the current 346xp is inbetween, but the way it is constructed make it handle much better than both Stihls!



Purely your opinion, weight, construction and handling that is. Your opinion doesn't buy my saws though, if it does, send me a 346.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> If you cared to read the original post, you would know the answer to that - he doesn't need a bucking saw for firewood etc, he needs a saw for a special purpose that is very different from that, where handling is much more important than a second in crosscutting a log - but we don't even really know if that is a general trend....



Then he needs a 026 or 260.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Truth be told, they are all three great saws (260, 261, 346). The best way to choose one is to go and feel them all out. Dealer support is another reason to choose a certain brand when it comes to these saws mentioned.



Yup, true to the T.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> ..... This 261 is showing to be a better replacement for the 361. You remember the 361 right? Light, powerful and a all around great saw.
> 
> .....



I demand more from a 50cc saw than a 60cc one, regarding handling - and the 261 power isn't even close to compensate for the weight, bulk and general design, for a 50cc saw. It simply is a design that went bad somewhere in the process, as they lost sight of the objective - a total failiure imo! They just scaled down a larger saw, and that will never be a good solution.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Had to rep 'ya for that comment. So many people seem to take the specs for granted without using the saw. The 346xp has really taken over the 50cc class in just a few years. I know folks give you a hard time for praising it, but it certainly deserves the praise everyone gives them. I still want to see more of the 261, but the extra weight might be a deal breaker for me. I currently have a 242xp and a 350 that I use quite a bit, and a 346xp could be in the near future for me.
> 
> .....



The 346xp sure will be the better option, if you care about handling at all!

The 261 just looks like a big mistake, the handling will obviously not be on par with a really good 50cc saw! It actually looks more like a replacement for the 280 than for the 260!


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 9, 2010)

OlaStihl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently started my own buisness and need to buy a saw or two
> I'm a subcontractor, doing treefalling/brushcutting near powerlines.
> ...



Sticking with the original question here.

Brush cutting and light falling, will favor a lighter and more nimble/better balanced saw. Given that the difference in weight favors the 346, and mass centralization favors the 346, and not knowing you own preferrences for handle layout and such, that leaves the 346.

Durable?
One has many hundreds of thousands of hours logged in professional use, and it's platform has been proven to be reliable, with it's weaknesses well known if they should arise.

The other has about 15min. of time cutting cookies and a couple hours on the job sites, and is a complete unknown. Looks to be solid though, and Stihl backs thier stuff up really well if you have a good dealer.


On Brush, half a pound gets noticed after 30Min. of bieng hunched over and duck walking. A couple hours worth of it gets to be downright torture and there's no reason to be killing yourself with an overweight for the job tool.
Hell, I use Loppers whenever I can, and an old MS250 cuz it's lighter than the 346 I dearly love. Ya don't need more than a couple hp for brush anyhow, just snappy throttle response.


Possibly you're needing an even lighter saw for Brush, and maybe a good 60cc saw for the bigger stuff. Don't limit yourself.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Oroles (Dec 9, 2010)

261 is stull hot; there is no way to tell durable wise; but when Stihl made bad saws ? (except the leacky caps)


----------



## The Count (Dec 9, 2010)

346 xp

but you said: to buy a saw or two;
get them both.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I have ran a 346xp and it was a good saw. It did'nt impress me anymore than a 260 though really. You could tell a power difference but it was'nt nothing to sell the farm over.




Exactly; and that is a smart way to look at all of these comparrisons between top shelf saws of similar sizes. Being the cookie champ by a 1/2 second is not as significant as working comfort in a real world environment. 

The 260 was a great little saw that has been beatin up unfairly here over the last few years since the 346NE came out. If the new 261 does actually have a slight power edge it's going to be pretty entertaining to watch the leading players on each side here swapping arguments


----------



## The Count (Dec 9, 2010)

Oroles said:


> 261 is still hot; there is no way to tell durable wise; but when Stihl made bad saws ? (except the leaky caps)



how can "every Stihl is perfect" be in the same zip code with "except the leaky caps" ???
LOL

Stihl are great saws and nobody will say otherwise. same goes for Husqvarna


----------



## peter399 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oroles said:


> 261 is stull hot; there is no way to tell durable wise; but when Stihl made bad saws ? (except the leacky caps)



And maybe now the air filter cover screws ( A guy on the Swedish forum lost 2 out of 3 in a very short time) ... 

Back to the question:

If you have pine and fir-forest I would buy the 346. IMO better handling and better for limbing. 

If you have lots of hardwood with bigger trunc diameter, the 261 could benefit from the extra torque which it seems to have in Brad's tests.

Production logging 8hours a day ? I would prefer the lower weight of the 346. 

Firewood cutting ? The 261 will save you some gas over the years...

Both are equally durable imo. Put purchase price and dealership into the picture and take your pick. Whichever you buy, you will rave about it.


----------



## peter399 (Dec 9, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Nope, not happy with the 261s weight. However, I said long ago, if more weight was added, it better have the power to back it up. Seems my wish was granted. The lightweight 50cc saws died with the 260 and 346OE. This 261 is showing to be a better replacement for the 361. You remember the 361 right? Light, powerful and a all around great saw.



Not a bad port for beeing you 2k  Hopefully the 550xp will have the power of the 346NE/261 and <11lbs weight, don't you agree ?  Otherwise, the time has come for new versions of the 242 and 024.

We all remember the eminent 361 . Now you have the overweight 362... Personally I don't think the 362 will ever reach the legend of the 361.


----------



## woodyman (Dec 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> A shorter bar will allways make it more "difficult" to hit another limb with the tip, or to hit the ground when bucking. That is why I used to like my 15" bar on the MS361 for limbing and bucking + that it runs very well with an 8-pin 3/8". With my current health problems, the 346xp fits better though!


Your right on everything except the 13" set-up on a NE346xp or 346OE.Have you tried a 13"B/C on your 346xpg,the reach might be longer sometimes but I have long armsRight now I am in the prosess of getting back my Husqvarna 44 Rancher which I think with a good port job will have my ported NE346 non xpg resting alot.The 44 already has the muffler mod and is every bit a pro saw as as they come.


----------



## OlaStihl (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!

I've tried both saws, they're both great.
I prefer the Stihl, 'cause i've runned a 260 a few times, and the 261 had the same "feel". 
When I get the company up&running full time i will probably buy two 50cc saws, and a 90cc with a longer bar for the heavier stuff.

Why not use your toys at work??:chainsawguy:


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 9, 2010)

OlaStihl said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> I've tried both saws, they're both great.
> I prefer the Stihl, 'cause i've runned a 260 a few times, and the 261 had the same "feel".
> ...



Either one you would have been pleased with and I'm sure you'll like the 261 based on the reviews others have posted. Keep us updated.


----------



## OlaStihl (Dec 9, 2010)

Will do


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the price difference between the 346 and 261 there? About $1300 for the 346 and $1100 for the 261?


----------



## OlaStihl (Dec 9, 2010)

That's about right, couple hundred bucks.


----------



## OlaStihl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys!

I bought the STIHL MS 261 VW. Got a good deal, and the dealer have all the parts in stock, and he have mechanics at the store. The local Huskydealer sell saws, almost no spareparts, has to order them:thinking:
Good power, and I thing it handles great

Thanks for all the tips


----------



## Farmertim (Jan 14, 2011)

OlaStihl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought the STIHL MS 261 VW. Got a good deal, and the dealer have all the parts in stock, and he have mechanics at the store. The local Huskydealer sell saws, almost no spareparts, has to order them:thinking:
> Good power, and I thing it handles great
> ...


 
Ahh too bad you chose the wrong saw!!! Just kidding, congrats on the new saw, got any pics?

Tim


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> _Maybe_ the Stihl is better for cutting cookies on a sawbuck, by a fraction of a second, and maybe not. The wood used in Brads comparisons admitted was inconsistant, and it was just one of each saw model that were compared.
> 
> What the OP is going to use the saw for clearly favours the Husky anyway, because of better handling and trigger responce - he does not need what you call a "do it all" saw for that work!



The OP asked which one was more *durable*, he said nothing concerning handling. Therefore based on what he asked it begs da question, which one has a double ring piston for longer engine life, welp I guess that would be the Stihl. Beat that selling point or sit in the corner,LOLOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> The OP asked which one was more *durable*, he said nothing concerning handling. Therefore based on what he asked it begs da question, which one has a double ring piston for longer engine life, welp I guess that would be the Stihl. Beat that selling point or sit in the corner,LOLOLOL


 
Twin rings mostly is a Stihl _marketing_ issue, and there is no evidence that it lengthen the engine life. Husky only use it on EPA models for the US market, as far as I know...:yawn:


----------



## hamish (Jan 14, 2011)

Most likely Husqvarna uses two rings on its epa versions............to keep up with the marketing of its competitor. Two ring pistons are completely interchangleable with single ring pistons, so why have to pay double when re-ringing.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Twin rings mostly is a Stihl _marketing_ issue, and there is no evidence that it lengthen the engine life. Husky only use it on EPA models for the US market, as far as I know...:yawn:



Both Non EPA Husqvarna 365 Pistons I had only had one ring.


----------



## hamish (Jan 14, 2011)

The 365 is a bit of a special saw with respect to the one ring and two rings. Even the EPA versions still only have one ring.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Both Non EPA Husqvarna 365 Pistons I had only had one ring.
> ........



That is as expected - and I am not saying that all Husky EPA saws have two rings, but it surely is part of the picture. Countering the heavy marketing that Stihl used to make about the twin rings in the US is another.......:wink:


----------



## The Count (Jan 14, 2011)

as a Husky lover, i would love to see Stihl making outstanding, perfect and sublime saws in every way; you know why ? *because I can buy one, use it, like it and be happy with it.*
I am in the habit of seeing the glass half full; my father is going to own an 261 and if my 346XP is better, he`ll never hear the end of it.
If the 261 is better, I`ll never hear the end of it, but still, I`ll go, take the 261 and use it and abuse it and generally be happy and keep my 346 shiny.
see? win-win situation;

In the end if the OP picks the 346 he`s life will go on somehow; picking the 261 will not alter in any way that course. All i`m saying that choice won`t change his life.
He`s not gonna say at his death bed: "If only I would have picked up the other saw..."


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

The Count said:


> as a Husky lover, i would love to see Stihl making outstanding, perfect and sublime saws in every way; you know why ? *because I can buy one, use it, like it and be happy with it.*
> I am in the habit of seeing the glass half full; my father is going to own an 261 and if my 346XP is better, he`ll never hear the end of it.
> If the 261 is better, I`ll never hear the end of it, but still, I`ll go, take the 261 and use it and abuse it and generally be happy and keep my 346 shiny.
> see? win-win situation;
> ...



The Husky surely will handle better in the woods, but other than that I don't think there will be much difference.


----------



## Once-ler (Jan 14, 2011)

minnnt said:


> In my limited experience, the stihl plastics feel sturdier


 
in my experiences i've found the same, but with negative affects. husky plastics seem to be more pliable or supple if you will. the plastics on a stihl are more ridged and more so prone to cracking, where as the husky plastics will flex a little before cracking, especially in below freezing temps. 

i'm not saying husky's are more durable. this i just what i have experienced. 

i'm sure you would have been happy with either purchase, as both are top notch saws.


----------



## The Count (Jan 14, 2011)

are there any big trees in Norway ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Twin rings mostly is a Stihl _marketing_ issue, and there is no evidence that it lengthen the engine life. Husky only use it on EPA models for the US market, as far as I know...:yawn:



Uhhhhhhhhhhh cuse me. Fact is a single ring does a better job than a two ring piston when it comes to emissions. Alot of by pass gets between the two rings and goes out the exhaust, no such problem with a one ring set up. I thought you would know that. Back to class you. Oh btw there is plenty of evidence to prove a two ring piston increases engine life, ask Husqvarna and get back to me on that,hehe


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhh cuse me. Fact is a single ring does a better job than a two ring piston when it comes to emissions. Alot of by pass gets between the two rings and goes out the exhaust, no such problem with a one ring set up. I thought you would know that. Back to class you. Oh btw there is plenty of evidence to prove a two ring piston increases engine life, ask Husqvarna and get back to me on that,hehe



Sorry pal - but why do Husky only use 2 rings on EPA versions then?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry pal - but why do Husky only use 2 rings on EPA versions then?



Which models you referring to? Remember now I'm yanking your chain more than I know about Husqvarna. I'm just relaying to you what was told to me about emissions and single rings, they do a better job. Makes sense when there is no space between the rings.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 14, 2011)

OlaStihl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought the STIHL MS 261 VW. Got a good deal, and the dealer have all the parts in stock, and he have mechanics at the store. The local Huskydealer sell saws, almost no spareparts, has to order them:thinking:
> Good power, and I thing it handles great
> ...


 
Excellent choice, no doubt in my mind that you will be more than happy with it! Love mine, been using it quite a bit lately. Definitely a bigger saw than what meets the eye.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> If you cared to read the original post, you would know the answer to that - he doesn't need a bucking saw for firewood etc, he needs a saw for a special purpose that is very different from that, where handling is much more important than a second in crosscutting a log - but we don't even really know if that is a general trend....


 
So how do those 261's handle Troll? :wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> So how do those 261's handle Troll? :wink:



I have never used one, as you surely know, and have no desire to do so! :doh:

From the weight and the general layout of the saw, it is pretty obvious that it will handle about like a Dolmar 5100S = not good for a 50cc saw. I don't have to use it to figure out that! :soldier:


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 14, 2011)

Now come on Troll, your usually a voice of reason, you gotta put one in your hands before you can condemn it. Come on an try one, you just know you can't resist.
I tried a 346 and liked it after years of being a devout Stihlhead. (Although I have a feeling I won't have it much longer when my dealer gets the 261's in.) I'll give you an honest comparison after I get my hands on one, don't care which brand I run as long as they'll cut and handle well.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd like to get me mits on one to find out how it handles. Not willing to just speculate until I handle it. I do like the handling of a 260 over a 346 though. That is JMO, but a 260 feels great in my hands. I don't know if I will ever get rid of mine. The 261 had better be an awesome saw. I think everything gets exxagerated here. Weight, handling, performance....so on, so forth. Like Spike said earlier, 1/2 sec in a cookie cut is not a deal breaker for a 50cc saw. If the saw feels right in my hands, or better than the other choices out there, that is the saw I want. 

Same reason I bought the 660, I liked the way my old 066 felt and was used to it, so the big Huskys felt "weird" to me.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 026 and a 260pro they r great saws, with that being said after I ran a 346xpne I bought 5 at the same time. I have 2 of them left I do not cut cokies or any of that stuff, just use the living #### out of a chainsaw and exspect excelence. The handle seems a little stronger on the 346 to me. Saws very in power meaning that when I bought those 5 there was one that stood out and its still in the garage, and has no shine left to it. Seems like sombody said somthing about britle plastic I havent had any problems with either brand unless droped. Anybody looking to buy one of these and lives close to me is welcome to use any of them and decide for yourself what u like. The guy that said the 346 tips over is right they really do I wish brad would make me a new spike to fix that. James


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Now come on Troll, your usually a voice of reason, .......



I am here as well, this case just is a bit too obvious to need "hands on"! :soldier:


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, if I switch you can take it the paper specs don't tell the whole story because I really like my 346, it's a great saw. The only complaints are very minor.
I do wish Husky contracted better paint on the factory bars it takes forever to wear the paint off a Stihl and just a couple of weeks to have the little Husky bar looking like chrome. The small chain tensioning screw is another beef, can't use my old Klein sqrench, it's too big. Them the dang thing falls over on it's side like a dying cockroach all the time, on these old Ozark hills its an issue. But as far as running and handling its a great saw, hard to beat for it's size.


----------



## The Count (Jan 15, 2011)

bcorradi said:


> What is the price difference between the 346 and 261 there? About $1300 for the 346 and $1100 for the 261?


 
In Romania for 1.000$ you could get the 362 before the 22th December I think.
a quick cheap flight back and forth....a day lost ....

Edit: actually I think it was closer to 900$


----------



## The Count (Jan 15, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I am here as well, this case just is a bit too obvious to need "hands on"! :soldier:


 
@ Niko: I`m curious; do you get to use all your saws? or you happen to favor the 346 ?

cheers


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 15, 2011)

The Count said:


> are there any big trees in Norway ?



Not really, I do get to cut some fairly decent sized (by Norwegian standards) spruce and birch fairly often, but they're not what I'd consider actual large trees by any measure. Bragging about it would probably get me laughed right off of the forum. 

To illustrate: I doubt I'll ever need more than a 20" bar for my worksaw.


----------



## The Count (Jan 15, 2011)

I imagine far North where`s very cold and trees grow slow, they are a real value for furniture, having lots of growth rings small spaced and all...
I don`t get to see many giants myself. 1 km far from my in laws village house there`s a huge hill and on top there`s a giant oak.We admire it from the terrace. it has now the half of branches it use to have, the rest fell down decaying. the good news is there are a lot of saplings around it but the bad news is those are easier to tackle with and I don`t see a future for them...
cheers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 15, 2011)

The Count said:


> @ Niko: I`m curious; do you get to use all your saws? or you happen to favor the 346 ?
> 
> cheers



Some of them get very little use in general, and only in the yard. The 346 and 361 are the ones that most often follow me into the woods.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 15, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Well, if I switch you can take it the paper specs don't tell the whole story because I really like my 346, it's a great saw. The only complaints are very minor.
> I do wish Husky contracted better paint on the factory bars it takes forever to wear the paint off a Stihl and just a couple of weeks to have the little Husky bar looking like chrome. The small chain tensioning screw is another beef, can't use my old Klein sqrench, it's too big. Them the dang thing falls over on it's side like a dying cockroach all the time, on these old Ozark hills its an issue. But as far as running and handling its a great saw, hard to beat for it's size.


 

I agree about the bar paint but does not seem to be a problem in performance. I havent owned a bar that would hold its paint like a stihl, maybe cannon maybe.


----------



## OlaStihl (Jan 15, 2011)

Will take some pictures when I get my camera up and running

Not many big trees in Norway 
Felled an old, dry pine last week, was about 90 cm (35 inches)in diameter, that was a real adrenalinrush! Used a borrowed Husky 390 XP with 24 inch bar. Would've been nice with more trees in that size


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 15, 2011)

OlaStihl said:


> Would've been nice with more trees in that size



Helt enig!

That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

